# Oily Film



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi all. This isn't an algae problem but I don't know where else to put this. I have a very light thin oily film on the surface of my aquarium. I have a very mild amount of surface agitation. Does anyone know what causes this problem and how to rid of it?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I have an oily film on a garbage can I am using to soak some Manzanita wood. When I put this wood in the tank (i have several in various tanks) there is no surface film, though I suspect the Manzanita might still be putting out this oil (if it was the source at all) 
I have seen a film on a few tanks over the years when certain food was used (sorry, don't remember which one).
What sort of substrate are you using? I have heard of an oily film with some of the newest Turface. 

Try to increase the surface movement. The filter should remove it. Also, there are attachments for some filters that includes a surface intake. If you do not want to increase the water movement at the surface, this might be the answer. 

Can you remove it with a paper towel? Is it just a one-time thing?


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Scroll down to Surface Scum in the link:
http://www.aquariumalgae.blogspot.com/


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm I have several different types of wood in the tank, not sure the types other then malaysian and mopani wood. I just set the tank up on new years eve, and it is still cycling, if this helps at all.
I have 40 lbs of Eco Complete and 20 lbs of regular ol river rock type gravel in a 50g. Since posting I have moved my powerhead closer to the top of the tank to create more surface agitation, and repositioned the filter outflow to give some agitation as well. It seems to be helping a bit but I will have to wait a couple days maybe.
I am under the impression the more surface agitation the quicker the co2 disspates from the water. What exactly is too much agitation and what is too little?

I haven't tried to use a paper towel, and it has been like this for a week or so, but is not on my 3.5g.


----------



## apc789 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys and great link Newt! Very informative. I think mine is the Eisenbacteria, because it breaks easily and is the same color.


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

I had this problem too when I first set up my 40G with Malaysian driftwood. I put a few black mollies in and the next day the oily film on the surface is gone.


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

I have this problem too in my planted tank. I don't know why it's there but it usually develops this oily film first and then grows thicker and thicker until it blocks out the light.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

tigerbarb420 said:


> I am under the impression the more surface agitation the quicker the co2 disspates from the water. What exactly is too much agitation and what is too little?


You would be correct in this assumption, but you dont want the top of your tank to be stagnant by any means. What i have is my output moving the top of the water so that my floating plants are moving around the tank all the time. You can have your output positioned in a way that will cause the water to rise up (almost like a mini wave) but if it's not breaking through and really shaking it up the loss should be minimal. I'll try to take a picture of what i mean today if i do my replant and show you.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

It is not going to be a one time thing so really no point to use a paper towel. The mini wave works but only the part that have the wave is open and you would see the opposite side of the surface of the tank would just build up thinker and thinker. Some case water change is usless either... so I say it is normal to have this as long it is not too ugly. Black Moly works very well but some people like me does not really like the mollies. For long term, surface skimmer is the best.


----------

